# Depression - PSA



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not sure why I'm posting this on LJ. I guess its just a highpoint in my life, but not something I can really share with my non-virtual friends/colleagues. But I feel really good about it, and wanted to pass it along. So…......
For the past three years, I've been one miserable bastage. It started off mildly enough, a little bit unhappy, somewhat tempermental, and occsioanal irrational anger. But things got worse and worse and feelings of anxiety, anger, irratibilty, and an overwhlming desire to be alone became the norm. To be clear, I never had any inclination to physically harm myself or others. But I did reach the point where I was NEVER happy. I rationlized my behavior as the results of sleep deprivation or the stress of having three small kids or some sort of delayed PTSD from my Marine service or several other things. Either way, I was circling the emotional drain and I was dragging my family down with me. My wife finally convinced me to seek help.

I never considered depression as a possible issue for me. I always thought depression was triggered by some tragic life event and/or afflicted soft-shelled weaklings. I also thought chronic sadness and sobbing were the telltale signs. When I told my doctor about my issues, he immediately suggested depression. Apparently my symptoms are commonly displayed by men with depression.

Long story short, I was prescribed an anti-depressant and it has worked wonders. My wife can't believe the difference. I can't either. I guess I didn't realize how unhappy and miserable I was until I got the help i needed to find happiness again. My only regret is that I did not take care of things a long time ago. I think my ego refused to let me concede that I had a problem. In hindsight, it was pure stupidity. Three years of my life were complete crap, and they didn't have to be.

Anyway, if anyone reading this can relate to my symptoms and has not looked into treatment…...........don't be a moron like me. Get it taken care of. In most cases (such as mine), only a cheap prescription is necessary. Counseling and hospitalization are not typically required. And if you're adverse to drugs, there are other options. St. John's Wart is a herbal remedy often used in Europe with reportedly good results. It can be found in most drug/grocery/vitamin stores. Obviously, a medical professional should be consulted in any case.

I'll leave it there. Thanks for listening.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this and I'm glad that you are better. I know several people who have depression and everyone of them take a drug for it and the drugs work for them as well.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm glad you posted it, too. There shouldn't be any stigma anymore about depression. The medications are Worlds better than they used to be. There's an art to prescribing them and you need to have a doctor you trust. I would encourage anyone who's not feeling quite right to go discuss it with a doc.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Glad you recognized a problem and took action. Welcome back to the land of the living!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone feels depressed or has a loved one that says you are depressed, then consult a doctor, depression is no good for you and sometimes you might not even know you have it.
At the start of my medical issues, before my first surgery, my doctor prescribed an antidepressant which puzzled me as I was one of those positive happy go lucky guys and did not think I needed anything like that. Well, my doctor was smart and looked ahead how I would be after surgery and other treatments along my medical nightmare journey, yes he knew that restrictions I would have to live with would "destroy" me, but the happy pills would take the edge off.
Not being able to do things you used to do every day and think nothing of it can really wipe you out, facing restricted living is a big fish to swallow, and if you don't get some help it will destroy you.
Today I am not thrilled with being so "invalided", but I can accept it because I am alive and soon I should be able to do more things that I want to do - getting to the shop and making something is my prime challenge, and I will make it.
Please, if you find that you seem to be "at odds with yourself" or have lost interest, then visit your doctor and talk about it. Depression can be made FAR easier to contain and you can get back to who you were very easily.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Like Al said, there shouldn't be a stigma attached to depression. It's often a chemistry problem, just like diabetes. I'm just glad you got a medication that worked well and quickly for you. Some folks have to go through many combinations of drugs and dosages before they find relief.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't feel like a complete moron. One of the major reasons men die of heart attacks is we don't get help soon enough. We think we can just tough it out.

Glad you got the help you needed, and thanks for posting this. It's an important message that needs to see the light of day.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Good for having the courage to post this. Funny people don't blink when you say you're on meds for cholesterol but take on a completely different attitude when they hear depression, etc. Very sad.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Testor,
I am glad to hear you are feeling better! Depression can suck the life out of you and everyone around you. It is very debilitating and effects too many people in our society! My brother has been dealing with depression for 30+ years. He was born with a hearing defect, teased all through school (F-ing kids…), and now is 41 and battles with it every day. He has tried medicine and sleeping pills, and it did take away the symptoms of depression, and made him sleep - which is exactly what the pills are supposed to do, but the pills did nothing for the underlying cause of the depression. The pills are there for one thing….to HIDE the symptoms, not fix the problem. So if you are fine with that, if you only want to hide the symptoms but not fix the problem, and be on pills the rest of your life, then you might as well stop reading right now, and thats ok, its your decision  My brother started losing his energy, becoming lethargic, etc, etc because of the pills, and is now off them completely. I am not trying to tell you you made a bad decision by going to the doctor and getting pills. It takes a lot of courage to seek help, and it was definitely the right way to go in getting that help. I would encourage you though to seek other alternatives. Remember, the medical doctor did exactly what he was taught to do, and the only thing he knows how to do…..prescribe a pill.

I cringe when I hear people say what you said above….."counseling is not needed, only a cheap prescription pill is all it takes." The allopathic paradigm of popping pills has GOT to stop in this country. I know I sound like I am lecturing/yelling at you, and i'm sorry, i'm just very passionate about this. I promise I mean good. So to get to the point. I would love it if you looked up Dr. James Chestnut. He is a wellness (chiropractor) practitioner. I know what you think, what can a chiropractor do for depression??? Well he is WAY more than just a chiropractor. He is probably one of the smartest individuals I've EVER had the pleasure of meeting and hearing speak. He is involved and I believe the CEO of The Innate Lifestyle Program. He teaches other chiropractors other aspects of health other than just "cracking backs." He goes around the world teaching chiro's and laymen the true meaning and ways of becoming healthy - not only physically, but mentally. His three principals are Eat Well, Move Well, Think Well. He has 4 different seminars that he teaches all around the world. I have just went to the first one on Think Well. It BLEW MY MIND. I am convinced this seminar would change your life in a HUGE way. I am a chiropractic student, so the seminars are cheaper for me, and I am not sure of your cost. If I had to guess, i'd be around $200-300. Its an entire weekend though. Trust me…its worth it. It'd be good for your wife to go as well. I plan on going to all 4 of his seminars. You can also read his books. he has a book on each principal. The books are also AMAZING, but the seminars are truly life changing. Please look him up, check out some youtube videos on him, etc, etc. If you would like to PM me where you live, I can find out if there'll be a seminar in your area any time. I am not affiliated with him at all, I just truly think he could change your life. Anyways, thanks for reading, sorry this was long. I truly wish the best for you and your family!


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

dakremer, I don't even know where to begin in response to your post so I won't.

Folks, I know this is basic common sense, but PLEASE DO NOT seek or take medical advice from anyone on an internet forum, especially one having nothing to do with medicine. This is not the place - and I mean the entire LJ website - to be peddling medical advice of any stripe. To do otherwise is irresponsible.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Well said *pierce85*.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm happy to take medical advise from Al…. : ^ )


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wayne,
No offense to Al but I would rather seek advice from someone in the correct field/specialty depending on the particular problem I was/am having. It is well known that medical doctors have biases related to their particular specialties. Choosing the correct "doctor" is important.

*LOL ;-)* Added after Wayne's LOL!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

While it is no surprise to me that *Pierce85* and *horizontalMike* spoke their opinions on this (especially opposing my own opinion), as i've had confrontations with both of them in the past. HorizontalMike went as far as trying to look up my personal information online and threatening me with it through PMs. It is sad that their personal grudges get in the way of someone actually trying to help out another human being. That being said..their responses only show their ignorance once more. I offered NO medical advice what so ever, and I was most definitely not "peddling" anything as Pierce eloquently put. I DO TOTALY agree you should not be taking medical advice from anyone on an internet forum, especially someone with no education on the matter what so ever. You probably shouldn't be taking medical advice from most medical doctors actually, especially pharmacological advice - which they have very little knowledge on. I AM educated however. I have a 4 year bachelor degree in BioChemistry, and I am currently working on my Doctorate for Chiropractic.

Pierce I'd love to hear your opinion of what I said through a PM. I would love to hear your theory of Tedstor's congenital drug deficiency, causing depression, requiring him to take drugs to fix it.

*Tedstor:*
I sincerely hope whatever path you take helps you. When I offered my advice above, there was no underlying intentions of starting an argument or drama. So many people (too many) think the only pathway to a healthy happy life is through drugs. This simply is not the case. I was only trying to give you a different option, an option not many people know about, or take advantage of. That being said. It is 100% your choice. I will lose no sleep over what option you choose. i WILL however help you in any way that I can, and if you choose you can feel free to PM me about anything.

I am sorry if any of this has started any drama on your thread, which is supposed to be a healing/feel-good thread! I am very glad you decided to seek help with your problem and I wish all the best for you and your family!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lol - I am assuming he would tell me to see the right doctor. : ^ ) I was just giving him props for being a doctor. I was just trying to lighten things up some.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Daniel, 
The only PMs I sent you told you to FIX your profile if you were so worried about your privacy that you felt the need to lie about things IN your profile. I pointed out the holes in your profile/postings and that offended your sense of well being. I told you that I would not share those items that make you vulnerable, and I have NOT shared them. So much for doing YOU any favors. While I want to believe your heart is in the right place, you surely are misguided in your actions and thoughts.

Pierce, IMO, don't take Daniel's bait. What can be said, can be said in the open. This gentleman has issues…


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Dan, 
Thanks for the info. I did look into alternative remedies and might explore some of them further in the future. I chose meds because:
1- I was miserable, and I was dragging my family down with me. Meds, according to my research, are the quick approach to treating depression. I wasn't prepared to spend months to get results. 
2- I simply don't have enough hours in the day to spend with therapists, chiropractors, etc. My job monopolizes a lot of my time, and my family gets most of whats left. Just the reality of my life. 
3- Meds seem to work. 
4- I'm confident that my family MD is educated enough on the ins n' outs of pharmacology and human physiology to offer proper treatment. Like you, he also went to college for a few years. LOL. He also shoots a great golf game, and can hold a lot of liquor. So he must be a great doctor too.

With all that said, I do appreciate your input. However, if I may. I'd respectfully advise you to change your tactics when talking to people about alternative vs. conventional medical treatments. Its great to pass on information that you feel is relevent and/or helpful about chiropractic medicine. But there's no need to bash the conventional medical industry in the process. If your preferred treatments are valid, and I'm not saying that they aren't, then they can stand on their own merits without making traditional doctors sound like pill tossing clowns. Please take this a constructive criticism and not a mean-hearted jab.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Tedstor:
Good approach considering your circumstances. Just be aware that there are quite a few medications that will help you and that you might have to "experiment" with a few to find the right one for you. I finally found Zoloft was best for me, but it's not for everyone, between you and your MD you will find the most effective one.
All the best.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

My brother has had epilepsy since he was an infant. He is now 44 years old. He has been on every anti-seizure medication available and none have totally ridden him of seizures, although some are definitely better than others. He is unable to work or drive and feels like less of a man because he can't support his family like he wants to. He has battled depression all his life and I can tell you without a doubt that if it weren't for his depression meds he would be dead by now. Sometimes the strain is too much for folks no matter what kind of support mechanisms they have around them. It's impossible to walk in someone else's shoes. I don't like taking meds but sometimes I just have to. Sometimes the benefits just plain outweigh the risks. Western medicine is a wonderful thing. I thank God every day for these medications and am thankful for the change they have made in my brother's life.

Tedstor, I am glad that these meds have made a difference for yourself and your family. I can assure you that they are very thankful.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Rex, 
The doc started me on Zoloft 50mg. I found it made me a bit drowsy/lazy. I started breaking the pills in half and taking 25mg. Bingo. And my meds are now effectively half price to boot


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

kudo's Tedstor on getting help. I have a similar story (minus the part about being in the marines) and it took several good friends several years of prodding to get me to see a doctor about depression and start on something. Has made a world of difference for me. I've gone the counselling route, which has helped, but not fixed my depression, only the meds have really worked. I tell my own patients that we need to look at depression like any other medical illness, eg. diabetes, and try not to feel society's stigma. Unlike what a lot of people will try and convince you, there are no quick fixes, and it is not just a matter of looking positively at life. Thanks for sharing your story here.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The tough thing about depression is that there are different types with different causes. (Let me be clear, I'm speaking from what I have read, personal experience, and the experiences of close friends. I'm not claiming any particular expertise.)

Some people experience sadness and/or anxiety because of circumstances in their lives. When these people are given drugs to mask the symptoms, it can lead to dependency, and do nothing to solve the problem. I think this is the kind of depression dakremer was talking about.

However, many people suffering from symptoms of depression have no outward "cause" to explain it. Their lives are good, and they have no emotional issues that would explain their feelings. These types seem to have a problem with the balance of chemicals in the brain that control mood. When doctors can find the right medication and dosage to get their brain chemistry back on track, they can lead perfectly normal lives.

The problem is that it is not always easy for doctors to tell which type of depression a person is suffering from.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

I've been managing my clinical depression successfully with antidepressants for over 20 years. There are no lab tests to indicate that one has depression, so finding the right medication and optimum dosage is essentially a matter of trial and error. Like any therapeutic treatment, there will always be those for whom certain treatment types are ineffective. But here's the problem.

The purported effectiveness of antidepressants in the general population (94%) has recently come under doubt after a 2008 study published in the New England Journal of Medicine showed significant bias toward publishing positive results of clinical trials while under-reporting studies that showed negative results. What they found was that given all the clinical trails in the FDA database (published and unpublished), efficacy dropped to around 50% - basically a flip of a coin. It's obviously more complicated than I've indicated, but you can read the article yourself here: http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMsa065779#t=article

For me personally, effectiveness has been an ongoing process. I've had to change medications and dosages several times since I began, which is pretty standard stuff in medicine generally. Nevertheless, it works for me and millions of others. If your chosen therapeutic path works for you, stick with it.

As Tedstor pointed out in the OP - *"Obviously, a medical professional should be consulted in any case."*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Live wire here. Topa's right…if you need to see a doctor, see the RIGHT doctor. Your PCP can always guide you to the appropriate subspecialist. When I have a sore throat, I go to my family doctor. A REAL doctor, not an internet doctor or a lumberjock doctor lol.

I'm a believer in allopathic medicine, so you put the OP in a tough spot when you start recommending alternative medicine. I think he answered like a gentleman.

In any event, if you're worried something's not working right, have the appropriate person take a look at it. Nothing really more than that.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I am glad you chose to get some assistance with the problem. It isn't a crime to have such a problem but it is a crime to not take care of it. I would like to say that I have a cousin that was in the Army and in Vietnam in the '60's. Around 2005 he began to have some problems much like you described. He was at the VA hospital getting a checkup (he had been wounded while in the Army and had a disability) when he described his feelings to the doctor. The Dr. made him an appointment and told him to keep it. They visited with him at the second office and prescribed some meds for depression. they told him he had Post Tramatic Stress Disorder and he need to do a little group counseling. He wasn't crazy about that but kept the appt. In the end they raised his disability and …..told him he needed a hobby so they bought him a shop full of new woodworking tools. Don't rule that out. He asked about why so long and they told him it sometimes stays in the background that long. I am happy for you and your family.


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

Good for you, Tedstor. Confronting depression has become a big part of my life as of late. The biggest hurdle to overcome was the perception that it's something to be ashamed of. I applaud you for overcoming that and for sharing your experience on here. Hopefully it will help someone else realize that they don't have to live that life. There's always another way. Everyone deserves to be happy.

To the rest of the LJ's: I agree that there's more then one way to get there. As with anything in life, beware of a "one size fits all" solution.

Disclaimer: I am not a doctor, nor am I giving medical advice. Also, please opt me out of the complimentary "profile vetting" service. <eyeroll> Was that serious? lol


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Tedstor,thanks for posting, maybe you're helping somebody you don't even know. wood working can be a great stress reliever,but sometimes as in my case,just be prepared to have a pile of firewood,or a sharp axe that you can whack the hell out of something; and then you feel better.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad your 1/2 dose of meds is the ticket for you Tedstor.

I'm pretty sure both chiropractic and DO (Doctor of Osteopathy) are no longer considered alternative medicine. I have had positive experiences with both of those as well as PCP and Internist (though none having to do with depression).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David, did you just say you've had good experiences with angel dust?

PCP


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Grimes, doesn't that stuff make you lose your concentration in the shop?;0


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , Charlie and Bertha : )

Tedstor , Great posting !! 
Thanks for sharing and I'm happy that you feel better no matter which route you take…
I opted out of the chance to take pills after suffering several anxiety attacks and a few rides in the ambulance to the emergency ward. I sought the help of a "shrink" and his first words to me were "O'k , what do you want to take"?, as he sat there with his script pad , pen in hand…. I said , "Don't you have any types of classes or support groups that I could try before taking the pill route "? He hooked me up with a group and I found out that I wasn't alone in this world….many others were out there with the same issues and fears that I had.
Long story short, I haven't been bothered with the anxiety attacks for over 20 years now , and I have a bunch of new friends in my life from the group days : )
Best wishes and thanks for sharing !


----------



## RZH (Nov 20, 2009)

Best Wishes,
Sometimes when your sick, you don't realize how bad you felt until you feel better. Look on the bright side. You lost three years, but you still have your family, and a future with possibilty.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow Dusty, that's an inspiring story. Kudos to your doctor for allowing you to try that route. Unfortunately, I see a lot of patients on five different medications who've never talked to anyone about it. I'd hazard a guess that the OP feels better, just having shared it with us.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

What's scary is how much I see of myself in the statement on top post. I had some real trouble dealing with some major life changes. (very bad first marriage, I was married, she wasn't…) I do want to try to avoid the drugs if at all possible, and have worked with a counselor and physician that look at the whole person, mind, body, and soul.

The St. Johns Wort (probably misspelled that) helps. There are also nutritional / food allergy issues at play with some. When I eat / drink processed / chemical preservative foods I notice a fairly radical change in mood / clarity of thought. Mind you, I'm no vegan, or health nut by any measure. I am a fairly typical fat middle aged guy. But I notice that when we stopped eating out so much, and started shifting to more organic, free range alternatives, particularly local meats and produce, my health, and mental state drastically improve. And I do struggle with weight, and that as well improves with the shift…

While life is far from perfect, I am not, for the most part living a joyful life. And I can usually tell when the diet goes too far out of whack pretty quickly when I get to feeling out of sorts for no good reason… It's one thing to get angry when you have a good reason to be angry, but if you are reacting in ways that, well don't even make sense to you, get some help and get it looked at!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I totally agree with DB. I think exercise has a similar effect. Many would argue, but I consider some form of creative outlet important, as well. That could be painting, woodworking, you name it. Many respond to simple sunlight.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats Tedstor -
I suspect a major problem in people getting the help they need becomes more than just a stigma that is attached - but that your seeking help can be used against you later -

e.g. you have a car accident and are sued - - they subpoena your medical records, and presto - instead of just gotten "basic" help you instead "Have a History or Mental Illness" and are portrayed by the lawyers as some kind of quasimoto in court.

There are also problems that you may struggle if you wanted a concealed carry permit, or a job requiring a security clearance, or a pilot (evan just private) getting a class C medical certificate.

You also now have a "pre-existing condition" known to current and future employers

This is the crap that keeps people from getting help


----------

